
Running Your Life with Emacs - pmoriarty
https://keyholesoftware.com/2019/01/30/running-your-life-with-emacs/
======
zikzak
I love Emacs but earn my living in Visual Studio writing C# code for
e-commerce sites and vendor integrations, etc (same business for years). I use
Emacs on my vps (quite a bit, actually) and used Emacs extensively until 15
years ago or so when I started doing .net for a living. VS Code is an
excellent editor on Windows for non-IDE tasks and I find way less resistance
just going with that over shoehornng Emacs into my process.

However, I'm open to suggestions. I tried using Emacs key bindings in vs.net
but this can have it's own issues. What I'd really like is to replace Visual
Studio with Emacs.

Does anyone have a guide for doing that (so debugging and msbuild inside Emacs
+ something resembling solution explorer, I guess)?

------
eggy
I love Emacs, but I think a bit of dyslexia or association crept in, since I
read it as "Ruining Your Life with Emacs"!

I am always in Emacs at some point, but I am now using 4coder [1] a lot due to
moving back a lot to C, and I love the sparseness of it. You can code it in
C/C++ too. It's not the OS Emacs is, but it's nice to have a contrast.

[1] [https://4coder.handmade.network/](https://4coder.handmade.network/)

------
girzel
I'm not even a programmer (not professionally), but I "run my life" with Emacs
and love it. Email with Gnus, writing and project management with Org. I used
to use BBDB for contact management, then wrote a replacement package called
EBDB. I also wrote a glue-code package for all three called Gnorb, and need
very little else out of my computer. Being able to treat nearly everything I
do as text, which I manipulate with the same interface, is a joy. As a package
author I'm probably running a net deficit of time-spent-writing-Elisp vs time-
saved-through-efficiency, but I enjoyed the hell out of it.

The two things I balk at are the terminal, and web browsing. I've tried text-
based web browsing off-and-on over the years, but the inconvenience has
overcome even my love of Emacs/Stockholm Syndrome. As for the terminal... I
just can't help feeling like it's an added layer of buffering, and for what?
And there always seemed to be some glitches in screen rendering... So I
demure, despite cursing tmux's copy/paste mechanisms at least once a day.

Emacs, Firefox and xterm are usually the only three GUI programs running on my
machine.

~~~
zikzak
If you haven't checked out exwm, it might be worth a look. You can use Emacs
commands to manage windows, etc.

Re shell cut and paste - I've often piped the shell output into a file open in
Emacs, you then just revert the buffer and you've got it there (rather than
cut and paste from the terminal window).

